# archery chicks



## kward598 (Sep 25, 2002)

hummm.... lets see

1. endless supply of money
2. endless supply of time for the chick
3. live close to a jewelry store
4. lots of bows and patience! 
5. always let her have the high score or at least be able to reason out why she really won!!!!


----------



## gametrax (Nov 20, 2003)

It also helps to have a really really big.....................












*WALLET* !


----------



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

Good answer kward......I 2nd that


----------



## K_N (Mar 14, 2003)

Chicks love my Long... Bow.


----------



## fire flight L.C (Feb 13, 2004)

As a result of these replies, I have come to the conclussion that I am S.O.L.


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Oct 23, 2003)

*McDonald's Version*

Well, you could always try the McDonald's version instead of gourmet! ;D In place of jewelry, try buying her a bundle of arrows and add a flower for good measure, offer to chauffeur her to archery events so she can recline back and listen to tunes and rest, let's see, if you're good at massaging sore archery muscles, that might win you a few points, setting up and taking down practice targets for her might help, and oh yeah, be sure and help her celebrate her successes!  

I still like kward's answer best, but thought I'd give a FEW minor suggestions!  LOL!  Which in THIS case stands for Lots Of Luck!  

("Sincerity, yeah, I think I can fake that!" A line that gets laughs in movies and sit-coms, but gets dirty looks from REAL women! )


----------



## 3D dad (Feb 13, 2003)

just ask OBT!!


----------



## Ivorytooth (Jan 22, 2004)

Hey ladies I am looking for a archery caddy position, just so you know.  I am in good shape and my teeth are good! LOL!


----------



## tigrou (Mar 19, 2003)

It also helps to look like that...


----------



## crawpytime1 (Oct 9, 2002)

*perfect*

I'm sure if you would have shot perfect at all the indoor events you could of had any woman you wanted in that building.


----------



## Huntin4Elk (Mar 11, 2004)

Find a woman that you really like and TEACH her how to shoot archery.

Make your own archery chick.


----------



## gametrax (Nov 20, 2003)

Huntin4elk said:


> *Find a woman that you really like and TEACH her how to shoot archery.
> 
> Make your own archery chick.  *



Like that old show "wierd science"?


----------

